# Genie Free Upgrade Offer



## fieldsg22 (Aug 24, 2012)

DirecTV,

I wish to ask about the Genie Upgrade I am seeing, reading, and hearing about. Back in October I called to inquire about upgrading my equipment to Genie to allow 5x recording shows. I saw in an ad that it was FREE for existing customers. However, after talking to the sales rep I was told that it would cost around $550 for this upgrade. To be honest I was upset that I read one thing, and told another. I currently have:

1 DVR
1 HD Reciever
2X Standard Reciever

Being in a house with 2 kids & 2 adults the ability to record 5 shows at once is a nice feature.

So, on your site (http://www.directv.com/technology/genie) I can get a FREE upgrade to Genie when I order DirecTV. That is great news, except I have been with you for sometime. How is this a reward for me being a loyal customer. I understand it is a great reward for new customers, but what about that the customers who have been with DirecTV over Charter, Dish, AT&T U-Verse and others? All I want to do is upgrade for Free, and stay with DirecTV. Is this not possible? Do you not feel as though existing customers need to be rewarded with this promotion? I get the free channels on weekends for existing customers, but I dont care for them. If I wanted them I would pay for that package.

Example Sites:
http://www.directv.com/technology/genie
http://www.direct2tv.com/directv-deals.html
http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/08/directv-hr44-whole-home-genie-hd-dvr-hands-on/
http://www.geeknewscentral.com/2012...-free-upgrade-to-genie-for-current-customers/

When I first came to DirecTV I had a few issues. My order was cancelled with my knowledge because the sales rep entered it wrong, and this caused me to wait an extra 2 weeks for service. You messed up, but I had to wait because of this. Guess what - I stayed with DirecTV even though AT&T U-verse could have been at my house in 1 day to setup new service. When it was installed I was not on the package I was paying for. The sales rep told me that it takes time for the system to update itself with the new channels. 3 days later still no package, so I called back. The rep I spoke with then said the other rep was wrong, and I had all my channels in less than 2 minutes. So, I waited for 3 days in an issue that could have been resolved in 3 minutes. I later found that I was paying extra $$ for the package above what I wanted. I called to have this corrected.

So, through all of these issue I have stayed loyal to DirecTV. Now, I find out that I have to pay $550 to get upgraded to something a new customer gets for free? I could cancel my service, and renew it cheaper than that.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

When you are a current customer in contract they dont give much for free. When your contract is up you might have better luck. Uverse is the same way, I had there TV as a trial for three months then droped it now I keep getting offers of 200$ to add it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Keep in mind, you won't get an official response from DirecTV here. There's a close relationship, and DirecTV employees post their own views etc but the site isn't part of DirecTV.


----------



## fieldsg22 (Aug 24, 2012)

True but when I have seen others get it, saw the offer, and heard - they should honor that I would hope.


----------



## fieldsg22 (Aug 24, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> Keep in mind, you won't get an official response from DirecTV here. There's a close relationship, and DirecTV employees post their own views etc but the site isn't part of DirecTV.


Yep...just wanting to 'vent' a little on this to see if anyone else has seen this. Just wanting to let it out....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

There's always deals for new customers, of which you're not.

The only thing you can do is call and see what they'll offer you.

Since you just took advantage of the movers program in August, I doubt they'll offer much.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> There's always deals for new customers, of which you're not.
> 
> The only thing you can do is call and see what they'll offer you.
> 
> Since you just took advantage of the movers program in August, I doubt they'll offer much.


there are deals for existing customers also, how many and how good just seems to depend on how many times you call in to get discounts and freebies in a particualt time. Got my genie, a hr24 added and installation for nothing but I believe I have called in 4 times since 96 to see about upgrades


----------



## fieldsg22 (Aug 24, 2012)

spartanstew said:


> There's always deals for new customers, of which you're not.
> 
> The only thing you can do is call and see what they'll offer you.
> 
> Since you just took advantage of the movers program in August, I doubt they'll offer much.


Been with DirecTV since 2008, but when I moved I had to get all new service. They were not where I moved first so I went to AT&T U-Verse, but then when I moved to my new house DirecTV was available. So, it looks like a new customer, but not. Just new acct# which is just as bad to them


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

wingrider01 said:


> there are deals for existing customers also, how many and how good just seems to depend on how many times you call in to get discounts and freebies in a particualt time. Got my genie, a hr24 added and installation for nothing but I believe I have called in 4 times since 96 to see about upgrades


I am just waiting to see if Directv is going to make good on what it said in its latest earnings report. That they were going to put more effort into retaining their long time, profitable customers. It makes absolutely no sense to me the amount of money they spend recruiting a new Basic package customer while letting me, a 12 year perfect automatic payment ($150+) customer with the Premier package, feel like walking out the door because I am being ignored. All of this to make the earnings report look good that they gained a new (but non profitable) customer. I guess I missed something in my college financial classes. I really disagree with you that I, a long term, loyal customer, should have to play CSR roulette to get anything. I have learned by now how to work the system but I shouldn't have to go through all of that.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

Back when I had DirecTv the first time, I missed out on whole home DVR service by about 3 months. While it was free for new customers, it cost $200 for existing customers to get it installed. 

So I just waited till my contract was up. I switched to U-Verse for 6 months (promotional period), which had standard whole-home DVR. But since they had no contract, I switched back to DirecTv after those 6 months, and I was able to get the whole home service installed free, plus pay only $199 for the Genie (new customer price at the time).

If the OP is not under contract, I would recommend cancelling DirecTv and switching to either cable or Uverse (if available) for a while. DirecTv will beg to have you back soon after you cancel. Of course, you might get lucky getting it during the cancellation process.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

macfan601;3182941 said:


> I am just waiting to see if Directv is going to make good on what it said in its latest earnings report. That they were going to put more effort into retaining their long time, profitable customers. It makes absolutely no sense to me the amount of money they spend recruiting a new Basic package customer while letting me, a 12 year perfect automatic payment ($150+) customer with the Premier package, feel like walking out the door because I am being ignored. All of this to make the earnings report look good that they gained a new (but non profitable) customer. I guess I missed something in my college financial classes. I really disagree with you that I, a long term, loyal customer, should have to play CSR roulette to get anything. I have learned by now how to work the system but I shouldn't have to go through all of that.


I see it as extending the Texas PP.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> I see it as extending the Texas PP.


There is a flaw in that plan. While you get new/different equipment every two years it could actually be a down grade. I always get my receivers/DVRs from a third party so that I know they are new and can pick the model I want. Under the Texas plan you could be trading new equipment for refurbished older equipment since Directv considers all receivers/DVRs to be functionally the same. After talking with a nice young lady in the tech trouble shooting department, at length, late one night, I canceled my PP because of this. She truthfully explained the PP was of no benefit to me in how I do things.

Let me give you another example. I got my new H24 just as the H25 was coming out. I personally do not like external power packs nor external RF antennas. With that in mind I purchased/leased a new H24 off of eBay. So under the Texas PP they would probably swap out my new H24 for a refurbished H25 which I do not want nor consider an upgrade with all the dangling parts.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

wingrider01 said:


> there are deals for existing customers also,


Not advertised deals, which is what we were referring to.

Of course you can call and see if they'll offer a deal, which I already indicated.


----------



## bong... james bong (Sep 10, 2012)

i know that feel. didn't think i would need 5 shows at once but i do now, but hey i'll just wait for the hr44 i guess


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

macfan601 said:


> I am just waiting to see if Directv is going to make good on what it said in its latest earnings report. That they were going to put more effort into retaining their long time, profitable customers. It makes absolutely no sense to me the amount of money they spend recruiting a new Basic package customer while letting me, a 12 year perfect automatic payment ($150+) customer with the Premier package, feel like walking out the door because I am being ignored. All of this to make the earnings report look good that they gained a new (but non profitable) customer. I guess I missed something in my college financial classes. I really disagree with you that I, a long term, loyal customer, should have to play CSR roulette to get anything. I have learned by now how to work the system but I shouldn't have to go through all of that.


depends how many discounts and credits have you called in about, those add up, long time customer but then I don't call in to get discounts of the football packs, the baseball package or any sports related package, have turned them down when offered.

As long as I get decent service for what I pay, don;t really care about it, and have never played csr roulette for anything they have offered me over the last 4 times I called in for upgrades that I was expecting to pay for and was pleasantly surprised when they told me the upgrades where no cost to me, including installation.

really - "gained a new (but non profitable) customer"? guess I missed that semester on finace, new customers is new cash flow, existing customers are old cash flow that can easily turn in to a loss leader by their calling in all the time and demanding discounts and freebies.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Not advertised deals, which is what we were referring to.
> 
> Of course you can call and see if they'll offer a deal, which I already indicated.


And you exact point is what - why advertise something that the existing customer may not qualify for? All that gets is cries of discrimination and poor customer service.

I called in for a upgrade and they looked at my track record and gave it to me at now charge, did not call in demanding they give it to me for free


----------



## fieldsg22 (Aug 24, 2012)

> Thank you for letting us know of your interest to upgrade to the Advanced Whole Home DVR called Genie.
> 
> We periodically offer discounted or even free equipment to our tenured customers. The offers we have are rotated and we are continuously adding new offers to the mix. Based on account history and tenure, an existing DIRECTV customer like you can easily accumulate more discounts and receive promotional offers than a new customer would when they first sign up.
> 
> ...


Good to know...so Tenured Customers are more valuable? Guess I was not aware in my 2yr contract any mention of 'Tenure' Status. Wonder who I have to know to get that status for a Free Upgrade when it is advertised....Thanks DirecTV for giving false dreams to your current paying customers.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

wingrider01 said:


> And you exact point is what - why advertise something that the existing customer may not qualify for?


I thought my point was clear, but I'll spell it out for you.

Directv (and almost every other provider) advertises deals for NEW customers. They don't advertise deals for EXISTING customers. They do this to attract NEW customers - Marketing 101.

Existing customers can certainly call in and try and get a deal, but there are no standard deals for existing customers.

Having been here awhile, I would have assumed you already knew all that.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

fieldsg22 said:


> Wonder who I have to know to get that status for a Free Upgrade when it is advertised....Thanks DirecTV for giving false dreams to your current paying customers.


Again, these advertisements are for NEW customers only and are advertised as such.


----------



## fieldsg22 (Aug 24, 2012)

spartanstew said:


> Again, these advertisements are for NEW customers only and are advertised as such.


Yes I can read and I see you saying NEW. However, I have an ad that does not specify NEW or EXISTING. So, if it does not specify then it is open to all. So, I will see what DirecTV can do for me since I have this. If nothing then fine, but by golly I will see. Just like if you saw an ad for something you wanted you would see about getting it if not specified.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, then you have me at a disadvantage as I've never seen one of their ads (print or otherwise) that didn't specify "new customers only" at least in the fine print.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

macfan601 said:


> There is a flaw in that plan. While you get new/different equipment every two years it could actually be a down grade. I always get my receivers/DVRs from a third party so that I know they are new and can pick the model I want. Under the Texas plan you could be trading new equipment for refurbished older equipment since Directv considers all receivers/DVRs to be functionally the same. After talking with a nice young lady in the tech trouble shooting department, at length, late one night, I canceled my PP because of this. She truthfully explained the PP was of no benefit to me in how I do things.


 I spoke to a lady that told me that I would be eligible in May for a free upgrade to an HR34. She said either one of my HR24 or H25's would be eligible for the upgrade. We shall see how that works out. If it's not the way I was told, I'll cancel the PP. I"ll have to rethink if I want an HR2x in place of one of the H25's.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

fieldsg22 said:


> True but when I have seen others get it, saw the offer, and heard - they should honor that I would hope.


Though you are a returning customer, do you have any large discounts at the bottom of your bill? There could be a trade-off here. If you're getting a returning customer/new customer offer on costs, that could keep ineligible for equipment offers. Have you called them to ask what you're eligible for?


----------

